# Crazy Ex Girlfriend



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Does anyone else watch this show? It’s a sitcom, but also a musical. 

But the song and dance numbers are just hilarious, and they are poking fun at lots of issues that we end up talking about here. 

This one is hysterical. It’s the main women of the cast, singing about how women generalize about men. It may sound at first like a feminist rant, but that’s how it is supposed to sound. What they are actually saying is how stupid it is when women do this. And then the very last line is the ultimate kick back. 

There are many other hilarious songs about so many relationship things. All exaggerated course. This is also the show that brought us the ****ton of Cats song, @john117’s new jam. :laugh:


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Omg this cracked me up! I will definitely tune in to see an episode!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Omg this cracked me up! I will definitely tune in to see an episode!


It’s on Netflix, so you can start from the beginning if you want. Season 4 is currently on WB so I would recommend not watching any of it so there will be no spoilers.

Here’s another one lots of people can probably relate to...>


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

No, sorry, anything about crazy Ex GF's scares me and I am not afraid to admit that. 

Some of that speaks more about me and why I got with them in the first place. But I find hinding from it is better for me. 

I have had more that one that I though were going to shoot me, and some may still. 

I prefer to whistle past the grave yard...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok seriously? No one watches this hilarious show?!

For all the retroactive jealousy types, trigger alert.

For everyone else, enjoy the belly laughs! (Or not, maybe it’s just me and my love of making any thread into a penis thread...song: The First Penis I Saw!


----------

